# A list of every technique!



## Dehumanized (Aug 14, 2012)

I was just wondering if someone could tell me all the weird techniques and shit that could be applied to guitar, just for fun and curiosity.

We have:
*Alternate Picking
*Economy Picking
*Chicken Picking
*Sweep Picking
*Legato
*Hammer on/Pull off
*Tapping (In every shape/form; Romeo, Broderick and Abasi to name a few)
*Palm muting

What more.. eehm..

*String skipping
*Teeth playing?
*Playing like MAB? Upside down that is.. incredibly useless to learn.. however, for the entertainment!
*Downpicking; Metallica style.

What have I missed here?


----------



## Detested (Aug 14, 2012)

Trilling
Slides
Bends
Harmonics


----------



## Winspear (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a similar list written down haha, I'll just paste the whole lot:

Alternate picking 
Downpicking 
Tremolo picking 
Sweep picking 
Legato
Hammer/Pulloff
Hybrid picking 
Economy picking 
Tapping
Sliding
String Skipping
Muted tapping
Two handed Tapping
Popping
Slapping
Vibrato 
Bending 
Natural harmonics
Artificial harmonics
Tapped harmonics
Pinch harmonics -


----------



## veshly (Aug 14, 2012)

Thumping like Tosin does?


----------



## cult-leader-of-djent (Aug 14, 2012)

veshly said:


> Thumping like Tosin does?


Beat me to it lol
Poly-rhythms, tremolo


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 14, 2012)

Tremolo tricks, sure, but poly-rhythms are not a technique.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Playing so fast you melt your strings:


Controlling how hot the sun is with your gear:


----------



## skeels (Aug 14, 2012)

Bending the neck back til your strings fret out
Screaming into your pickups (some don't consider this a "technique")
Beating on guitar with your fist

So many things you can do to ... er, ON a guitar ...


----------



## veshly (Aug 14, 2012)

0:50


----------



## Fiction (Aug 14, 2012)

Djent

That's right


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 14, 2012)

Pulling your strings out of the board fretting against the pickups.

- Can be heard on Master of Puppets (Kirk Hammett's solo) and Steve Vai's The Attitude Song. 

Using a vibrator on the guitar strings/pickups. 

- Reeves Gabriels, Dave Navarro, Adam Jones (Third Eye) and Daron Malakian have all allegedly done this. 
WARNING: _Use only when it's fresh out of the box of course_.


----------



## Robrecht (Aug 14, 2012)

Bending two adjacent strings so that they cross each other and create a weird, bell-like, detuned tone. Strumming the strings above the nut or below the (TOM) bridge. Weaving a light piece of fabric through the strings up against the bridge, so they're not exactly muted but make a short, percussive, though not toneless sound, kind of like a kalimba. Talking gently, yet firmly and relentlessly to the strings, trying to persuade them to spring into motion and perform the entirety of Schoenbergs second string quartet of their own accord.

Also, circle picking seems to be a thing, but I've yet to try it.

_Edit:_ Oh, and I remember a show where the drummer softly played a rhythm on the strings of an open-tuned acoustic with his drumsticks while the guitar player fretted chords. Sounded great.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Aug 14, 2012)

"Spock" Tapping, Rolling, Extended tapping, i'm not sure what the official word is for it but using the middle finger and the ring and/or pinky with it on the right hand.

Piano/8-Finger Tapping!

My favorites <3


----------



## satriani08 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing all these technique!!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 15, 2012)

Tooth pick'n (jimi style)


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 15, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Using a vibrator on the guitar strings/pickups. Dave Navarro,
> WARNING: _Use only when it's fresh out of the box of course_.


 
Well what would we expect from a guy who hosts the AVN awards .


----------



## bandinaboy (Aug 15, 2012)

Two secret fun techniques I love to do that I see no one else do in the vein of screaming into the pickup.
-Take a remote control and press buttons into the pickup being used.
-Put your neck on the fretboard so you adams apple is on the side of the neck and top of your neck is on the strings, load up distortion, turn it up a bit and sing high and loud notes. 
Have fun and use responsibly.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Aug 15, 2012)

Can't forget staccato!


----------



## dudeskin (Aug 15, 2012)

pick drill paul gilbert style hahahaha


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 15, 2012)

Unison Bends
Double stops
Behind the nut bends
Fretting on the rear of the neck/side of the fingerboard (Steve Vai does this in Blue Powder) 
"Thunder" effects caused by gently hitting the body/neck of the guitar with a healthy sprinking of reverb/gain. 
"plucking" the springs in a tremolo unit a la EVH
Using a thimble a la Bumblefoot to fret notes beyond the conventional fretboard


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## noise in my mind (Aug 15, 2012)

buckethead thing with the button.


----------



## piggins411 (Aug 15, 2012)

^Killswitch


----------



## InfinityCollision (Aug 15, 2012)

MitchellJBurgess said:


> Can't forget staccato!



"Articulation"

Legato would fall under that as well.

Haven't seen much in the way of fingerpicking techniques mentioned here, an exhaustive list of fingerpicking techniques would be pretty long in its own right. Rest stroke, free stroke, pizzicato, tremelo techniques, various rasgueados and other flamenco techniques, etc.


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 15, 2012)

Types of Tapping:
1, 2, 3, and 4 fingers 
Pull offs, Hammer on from nowhere, and combination
Tap bending
Chordal Tapping
Tapped Harmonics (Artificial Tapped)
Right Hand Capo or Reverse Tapping
Pick Tapping
Tap Sliding


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Tongue Harmonics


----------



## hellraizer84 (Aug 15, 2012)

inside picking

see john petrucci once again haha,very hard technique!


----------



## morrowcosom (Aug 15, 2012)

Fieldy stuff: When I played bass, I used to literally open hand slap/dribble on muted strings and flick my fingers from closed to open across the strings when I was fretting a chord, kind of a backwards slapping motion from the wrist. 

Thumb picking- Play a walking bass line with the meaty part of your thumb 

The pseudo pick- Put your thumb and index finger together and use them like a pick 

Just a trick:
The pseudo flange- Hold the pick completely sideways, put it in between two strings and scratch up and down the inside of both of the strings simultaneously in a repetitive side to side motion. 

As you go up and down the length of the strings you get different frequencies.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Aug 15, 2012)

?


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 16, 2012)

Pick Scraping ala RATM "People of the Sun"
Expression Pedal use (Wah, Whammy, and Volume)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 16, 2012)

right_to_rage said:


> Pick Scraping ala RATM "People of the Sun"


 
People of the Sun was scraped with an Allen wrench.


----------



## ESP_ (Aug 16, 2012)

Slapping the bass with your dick like Murderface. Mines not long enough


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 17, 2012)

Volume knob swells and stuff


----------



## groovemasta (Aug 17, 2012)

Referring to the last page, what is spock tapping?


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 20, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> Referring to the last page, what is spock tapping?


 
This plus your avatar pic made me


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 21, 2012)

morrowcosom said:


> Just a trick:
> The pseudo flange- Hold the pick completely sideways, put it in between two strings and scratch up and down the inside of both of the strings simultaneously in a repetitive side to side motion.


 
You can actually hear that in this track:


----------



## wrongnote85 (Aug 21, 2012)

that thing morbid angel do at the beginning of "nothing is not" that gojira rip of all the time.


----------

